# Topics > Robotics > Animatronics >  Animatronics from Gustav Hoegen

## Airicist

Gustav Hoegen

----------


## Airicist

Animatronic dancing baby Gustav Hoegen

Uploaded on Jun 14, 2010




> Animatronic baby programmed by Josh Head using Ableton-Amati control system and designed and built by Gustav Hoegen

----------


## Airicist

Animatronics Showreel 2011

Uploaded on Oct 16, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Animatronics 2012

Uploaded on Jan 18, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Animatronics showreel 2012

Published on Oct 21, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Robotic Human Head

Published on Oct 21, 2012

----------

